# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Servicios para la Industria Vitivinícola

## JQA Ingenieros

Somos un equipo de profesionales dedicados a brindar *soluciones tecnológicas* *de* *diseño, equipos, ingeniería y montaje para la producción y desarrollo de vinos y piscos en el Perú*.  
Nuestra amplia experiencia y adecuado manejo de la tecnología en el rubro vitivinícola, nos da una clara visión para la implementación de equipos modernos; pero siempre con respeto a los conocimientos, valores y tradiciones del artesano del vino y pisco. 
Nuestros servicios y desarrollo de proyectos, brindados a empresas vitivinícolas de diverso alcance y tamaño, son muestra clara de nuestra capacitación y valores:   Diseño, montaje y puesta en marcha de centrales de refrigeración y sistemas de distribución de frío para la industria vitivinícola.Asesoría en la compra de cubas de fermentación y almacenamiento, y equipos diversos para la industria vitivinícola.Asesoría en la compra de equipos e implementación de sistemas de refrigeración para control de fermentación de mosto, destartarización del vino y/o condensación del pisco.Asesoramiento en la compra de materiales, equipos y accesorios de electricidad Industrial.  Diseño y montaje de sistemas de distribución eléctrica en planta, instalación eléctrica de equipos industriales.  Diseño e instalación de iluminación industrial para distintas áreas de la planta.
​  Frente - Modificado.jpg  *Intercambiador de Calor de Placas * IM000046.jpg  *Equipo York para la producción de agua helada * Extremo izquierdo.jpg *
Montaje de tuberías del sistema de frío * Serpent+¡n Vela.jpg *
Instalación de los intercambiadores de calor tipo Vela * Nuestra experiencia y trabajo multidisciplinario, también nos da la posibilidad de brindar servicios de capacitación para el personal de sus empresas:  Capacitación en BPM (Buenas prácticas de manufactura) dirigido a la industria vitivinícola.  Capacitación e implementación de HACCP.Asesorías en certificación ISO.Capacitación en el empleo del frio en la industria del vino y pisco. Puntos de mejora para calidad y resultados.Asesoría y capacitaciones en manejo del cultivo de la vid y mejora de la producción.
Actualmente estamos implementando sistemas de refrigeración para el proceso de destilación del mosto de uva con miras a la mejora de la calidad y volumen en la producción de Pisco. El uso del sistema de refrigeración evita la pérdida de volumen debido a la evaporación de una cierta cantidad de pisco, y sobre todo hace posible la precipitación de los ácidos grasos que al separarse del pisco le otorgan una mejor calidad. Desde todo punto de vista el empleo de la refrigeración hace el proceso más eficiente, eficaz y económico que eltradicional sistema de albercas.De manera concreta el sistema que proponemos consiste en reemplazar la alberca por un condensador que consiste en un tanque dentro del cual está el serpentín sumergido en agua que empieza fría en la parte de abajo (7 a 8 °C) y llega a la parte alta a unos 80°C, mientras que el pisco va entrando al serpentín a una temperatura de 100°C y sale por abajo a unos 17 a 18°C. A esta temperatura el pisco ya no se evapora ni pierde aromas, y lo más importante, se pueden separar los ácidos grasos.Con las albercas se pierde hasta un 20% de la producción debido a que la temperatura del agua depende de la temperatura del ambiente (25°C aprox.) y el pisco resultante solo puede ser enfriado hasta 30°C o más, lo que favorece la evaporación y la disolución de los ácidos grasos.  DSC01596.jpg 
Entre nuestros clientes están:  Bodega y Viñedos Tabernero S.A.C.Agrícola Viña Vieja Viña Santa Isabel S.A.C.Vitivinícola San Martín S.R.L.
Para cualquier pregunta o información adicional, por favor no dude en comunicarse con nosotros, que gustosos programaremos una visita a sus instalaciones y brindarle alternativas que se ajusten a sus necesidades y requerimiento.  
Muchas gracias por su atención prestada.
Saludos.   
Atte. *Paúl Fernando Quispe Vicente.* --  *JQA Ingenieros* http://www.jqaingenieros.wordpress.com http://www.facebook.com/pages/JQA-In...75560155839553 jqa.ingenieros@gmail.com + 51 949755799 + 51 992778950 
  811*4243
(056) 261870Temas similares: Servicios para la Industria Vitivinícola y Destilería del País Artículo: Minag planea inaugurar módulos de servicios agrarios en breve que agruparán servicios sectoriales Artículo: Pequeños agricultores incrementarían hasta en 200 % rendimiento vitivinícola Ofrezco aceitunas de Tacna para exportación y para el mercado e industria nacional Industria vitivinícola comercializaría 16 millones de litros de vino este año cayendo en 6%

----------

